
Brad Gobright: Free solo climber falls to his death - bra-ket
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50592646
======
Bostonian
Risking your life as a policeman or fireman or soldier to serve your community
or country I understand. What's the point of risking your life with free solo
climbing?

~~~
audiometry
They weren’t free-soloing. They were sloppy with their rappelling procedures
and fell off the rope.

